# Chestnut



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

My little chestnut ready for Halloween! She just jumped in my lap and started sleeping too cute!!


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> My little chestnut ready for Halloween! She just jumped in my lap and started sleeping too cute!!
> View attachment 43127


So cute! I was an inflatable chicken for Halloween. Can't believe its already November 1st! UGH.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> So cute! I was an inflatable chicken for Halloween. Can't believe its already November 1st! UGH.


Haha I got lots of candy even without a costume


----------

